# Seven PCI-Express Slot X58 ASUS Motherboard Shown at CeBIT



## alexp999 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, you read the title correctly, on their stand at CeBIT, ASUS has a motherboard on show featuring seven full length PCI-Express slots. Four operate at full x16 speed, whilst the remaining three are at 8x speed. This has been achieved through the use of Intel's X58 chipset and the addition of two NVIDIA NF200 chips. Dubbed the P6T7 WS Supercomputer, it has been said to be the, "best choice for intensive parallel computing demand." Although no details yet on availability or pricing, the board is confirmed to support up to 24 GB RAM through six DDR3 slots, six SATA ports, two SAS (Serial Attached SCSI) and two eSATA ports and the usual 7.1 onboard sound and gigabit ethernet. The featured shot shows the board "naked" so to speak but due to this, you can see how ASUS have crammed the northbridge, southbridge and two NVIDIA chips into the bottom right corner of the board. This has given the space for the seven PCI-E slots, though it will require some sort of low profile cooling solution so as not to obstruct the installation of any graphics cards.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## mcloughj (Mar 4, 2009)

A folder's dream!


----------



## afw (Mar 4, 2009)

*Hmmmm*

Similar to P6T6 WS revolution ......


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 4, 2009)

afw said:


> Similar to P6T6 WS revolution ......



Ahh, but that *only* (lol) has 6 PCi-E slots.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 4, 2009)

*cough*
septuple cfx/sli?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2009)

nice in all but spacing is still crap, ya it be good for single slot cards but what about Dual slot Monsters?


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 4, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> nice in all but spacing is still crap, ya it be good for single slot cards but what about Dual slot Monsters?



who needs dual slot monsters when you can have SEVEN single slot cards? imagine 7 4850s!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 4, 2009)

Like I said in the Folding Thread HOLY SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! How much does this Bad boy Run?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 4, 2009)

Its inevitable. PCI is going to ditched ^^


----------



## RevengE (Mar 4, 2009)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Its inevitable. PCI is going to ditched ^^



Its a Folders Dream Motherboard.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 4, 2009)

this board would be the only reason i'd go i7.


----------



## AlCabone (Mar 4, 2009)

two Nvidia chips? What are those for?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sli


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 4, 2009)

AlCabone said:


> two Nvidia chips? What are those for?



pci-express controllers.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 4, 2009)

AlCabone said:


> two Nvidia chips? What are those for?



X58 can only give two x16 PCI-E ports, so the NVIDIA chips supply the rest.
Its what is used on officially supporting SLI X58 mobos, to support TRI-SLI. Two from X58, one from NF200.


----------



## legends84 (Mar 4, 2009)

man.. can all those slot supports gpu cards.. need a big psu though


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 4, 2009)

legends84 said:


> man.. can all those slot supports gpu cards.. need a big psu though



Would this do it? 

COOLMAX CUQ-1350B 1350W

But in all seriousness, it would really depend on what cards you put in. Not like you can fit seven GTX295s


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2009)

if all have enough lanes of bandwidth (8 is the minimum for Fastest Graphics cards) On the 295 bit, you wouldnt be able to utilize all the slots with dual slot cards because the slots are spaced single slot.


----------



## TreadR (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't think water cooled cards should have problems with single slot solutions... BTW, does nVidia support more than 3 cards in the drivers to make sense?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like Fits will be dipping into his savings soon


----------



## Disparia (Mar 4, 2009)

Sure you can - flexible PCIe x16 adapters. Will need to rig up a mounting system for 7 dual-slot cards, but I've seen mods in the gallery that were more involved. Having the slots in the first place is the hard part 


As for the board itself - I now have two choices when I upgrade, the P6T6 and the P6T7! Besides the awesome amount of PCIe (which means no PCI thankfully), there's no IDE, floppy, and the backplane looks pretty good.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Mar 4, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Looks like Fits will be dipping into his savings soon



I wonder if this is is big announcement! 

Seriously though, as others have said this is a folder's dream motherboard.. 7 9800GT's would make for a F@H monster I'm sure


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 4, 2009)

O man...  7 cards for folding would be epic.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 4, 2009)

This motherboard is almost pointless. 

I could see though why they used full slot pci-e though. Even smaller pci-e connectors can use these and if you needed a bigger slot for a sound card or whatever this can accomodate it.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 4, 2009)

7x 9800gt, ahhhh (dream)....


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sorry, but this gets to the point of being ridiculous. Other than someone who is creating a serious folding farm, who can really benefit from this? I'm not sure that we will ever see a game that will utilize anywhere near this kind of power.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 4, 2009)

Great thing this offers the owner is FLEXIBILITY.  No matter what share or size your cards... you will find a slot to fit them in. Nice.

Perfect for SLI/Crossfire PLUS RAID controller PLUS PCIeFLASH monster.

2x (2 slots) + 1 + 1 + 1 spare for audio or i/o of some kind = 7


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 4, 2009)

7x water cooled GTX 280's for folding FTW


----------



## Disparia (Mar 4, 2009)

/me is getting all nostalgic about the days of 7-slot PCI boards  

I had three video cards, a NIC, and a sound card. Back then, onboard was s*** and cards were the only way to go (for an enthusiast).

Having 6 or 7 physical x16 slots = going back to being able to install whatever we want again. I know, that only represents so many people... but those people are grateful!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm sorry, but this gets to the point of being ridiculous. Other than someone who is creating a serious folding farm, who can really benefit from this? I'm not sure that we will ever see a game that will utilize anywhere near this kind of power.



The same people that build that $4000 super computer about a year ago using 9800GX2's.  People that want to cram as much GPU computing power into a single box.  This is not a board aimed at the normal user,  it is a niche product for professionals, not everything released in the computer world is gaming related.

Though, 7 slots gives you 7 individual single slot cards, while you would really only need 4 to get 8 using the GTX295's.  But flexibility is always nice.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

mcloughj said:


> A folder's dream!



Exactly!

This thing would be rocking with 7 9800GT's.

But then you have see that who will actualy get this? I mean, what will you be doing, running SLI and Crossfire at the same time? I think it will be a waste, and to expensive.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2009)

was i not the one that found this?

yes... i will have one of these.

my main concern is how the EFF are they going to cool the chipset with out being in the way of the Gpus?


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 4, 2009)

HOLY CRAPNESS!  do want with 7 sinle slot 4870 x2 atomic watercooled = a put to shame to 1300w PSU!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ya, but buy two PSUs and mod them so they work together!!!2600W!!


----------



## mdm-adph (Mar 4, 2009)

TreadR said:


> I don't think water cooled cards should have problems with single slot solutions... BTW, does nVidia support more than 3 cards in the drivers to make sense?



Problem is that even with water cooling, the GTX 295 is _still_ a dual slot card.

Now, you could technically fit 7 HD 4870 X2's in there with water cooling, but I've heard that, sadly enough, ATI's folding isn't as efficient as Nvidia's folding.


----------



## iStink (Mar 4, 2009)

When can we see drivers for seven GTX295's? Good lord, 14 GPU's in SLI, can u imagine?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wonder what frames per second would be achieved in Crysis with 7 GTX295s?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> my main concern is how the EFF are they going to cool the chipset with out being in the way of the Gpus?



My guess would be a copper block over the X58 with heatpipes leading up to fins somewhere else.  The NF200 chips can be cooled with small passive heatsinks.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 4, 2009)

mcloughj said:


> A folder's *wet* dream!



corrected

on a more serious note, that does like it is dedicated to folders, no-one else is going to buy that for gaming.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Wonder what frames per second would be achieved in Crysis with 7 GTX295s?



Crysis doesn't scale well past 3 gpus. that's why you dont notice a boost from tri  xfire and quad.


----------



## red268 (Mar 4, 2009)

Only 7?

7 slots ain't not enough slots for no man! Show me 8 slots .... then I might be impressed!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The same people that build that $4000 super computer about a year ago using 9800GX2's.  People that want to cram as much GPU computing power into a single box.  This is not a board aimed at the normal user,  it is a niche product for professionals, not everything released in the computer world is gaming related.
> 
> Though, 7 slots gives you 7 individual single slot cards, while you would really only need 4 to get 8 using the GTX295's.  But flexibility is always nice.



Only thing i can really see being crammed in there is PCIE HDs and then Multiple Quadro/FireGL graphics, maybe even raid and lan controllers.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 4, 2009)

red268 said:


> Only 7?
> 
> 7 slots ain't not enough slots for no man! Show me 8 slots .... then I might be impressed!



How about 19?







8 dual-slots will fit comfortably on this board (for a 16 GPU Folding max out). Your SBC options are anything from a single P4 to dual quad-core Xeons. It would occupy that large slot on the edge.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Apocolypse007 said:


> Crysis doesn't scale well past 3 gpus. that's why you dont notice a boost from tri  xfire and quad.



com'on that sucks!!wtf:


----------



## iamverysmart (Mar 4, 2009)

Now someone can have both SLI and Crossfire on the same machine.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2009)

iamverysmart said:


> Now someone can have both SLI and Crossfire on the same machine.



i dont think that is possible at all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Driver Conflicts


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2009)

i've done it.

not going to go into detail on how though.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 4, 2009)

come on fitseries just tell us, you'll get many, many thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2009)

well dont you have a link to your page on how you did it anyway?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've done it.
> 
> not going to go into detail on how though.



i doubt it. their is no way that can happen. even though you have ;proved that ATI and nvidia drivers can run at the same time. no game benchmark or anything else that uses 3d will use xfire and sli at the same time. the programs would not know what to do with themselves. they probably wouldnt even take advantage of either probably just 1 card...and thats of course assuming it doesnt crash on the spot when it reads the driver and maps the cards.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 4, 2009)

He ran vantage using 3 GTX260s and 2 4870X2s, I'm pretty sure it's somewhere before page thirty of his ever changing machine thread.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> He ran vantage using 3 GTX260s and 2 4870X2s, I'm pretty sure it's somewhere before page thirty of his ever changing machine thread.



yup and i call him out. no way. unless he got like 60,000pts i call BS i know alot of people give him credit and im not bashing i think he's a good guy and very intelligent. But im surprised you guys have stopped asking so many questions simply because he's been here. Id expect the same if i did something or w1zzard...basically if i dont get.

Score (that makes sense)

a monitor program that says crossfire and sli are anabled (and i dont mean the glitchy CP's)

a render or benchmark program that says their enabled.

a picture of the machne

a ss of thosemonitor programs.

i call total BS iv worked on the drivers. Iv even attempted o help fit with them and i will tell you it cant happen. not right now. easily in the future. but even if you can enable it in win 7 no 3d intensive application will work. i can tell you right now. that 3dmark furmark etc any program that uses 3d will not do it....they wint handle it.....why? because the drivers tell it what to do.....and to my knowledge and feel free to correct me. since the tech does not yet exist for a program to read off of 2 diffirent drivers. then how can 3dmark and other 3d programs read and use the drivers for 2 diffirent types of cards? not to mention that during the hardware probe the program will probably just freak out. and utilize one GPU if any.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah right, I've learnt most of what I know tech wise on here so I didn't know that, I just remembered seeing a post detailing how to use the GTX 260s for physics and 4870X2s for graphics.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Ah right, I've learnt most of what I know tech wise on here so I didn't know that, I just remembered seeing a post detailing how to use the GTX 260s for physics and 4870X2s for graphics.



theirs no doubt in my mind he's gotten physx to work.....i just dont buy sli and xfire on the same machine enabled unless i get proof and a score because iv decompiled and have tried modding the drivers. no way.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2009)

if i had a pair of ati's i'd gladly show you.

you are partly correct sol... you cannot get both sets to accomplish a single goal... like a bench or single monitor game.

however you can run sli for one lcd and crossfire for another.

like i said.......

i'd gladly show you... i'd even make a youtube vid for a how to and further proof...  but i lack 2 ati card at the moment.


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 4, 2009)

This would be a perfect rendering machine at the office, filling those slots with 285 / 295's and have custom coded cuda to allow it to take over the rendering at 3dmax!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> if i had a pair of ati's i'd gladly show you.
> 
> you are partly correct sol... you cannot get both sets to accomplish a single goal... like a bench or single monitor game.
> 
> ...



thank you for taking it so well im glad that you understand i had to question. Its what ppl like us do. thanks for the info.....sli on one xfire on the other...that makes alot more sense thanks for clarifying fit.


----------



## EarlZ (Mar 4, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont think that is possible at all.



I've read something about having 2 different videocard drivers i forgot if it was XP or Vista capable only though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 4, 2009)

EarlZ said:


> I've read something about having 2 different videocard drivers i forgot if it was XP or Vista capable only though.



XP can and win 7 can but not for 1 app.


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 4, 2009)

Good god I want that motherboard.

Why? Yea it has the name supercomputer in it.


----------



## Methious (Mar 4, 2009)

I am so having one of the P6T7 boards. Been looking for a better alternative than the P6T6 and I think I just found it.

Triple SLI 280's with a dedicated PhysX card should be interesting.

I was kinda disappointed in Quad SLI with 295's though lot of negative scaling on my rig.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 5, 2009)

red268 said:


> Only 7?
> 
> 7 slots ain't not enough slots for no man! Show me 8 slots .... then I might be impressed!



Dont forget, following the ATX form factor, there can only be seven expansion slots.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 5, 2009)

Why, is there not enough space on the mobo or something?


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing but Black and Blue, I like it. Also, so easy to have aftermarket Thermalright, Noctua, or Xigmatek HS's on the NB, SB and NV chips(?), while not blocking RAM slots, GPU access, or Sata ports. (Edge 45 degree sata ports ftw, I want them.)

Edit: I didn't know TPU does it's own thing to have double posts not happen(as much), cool.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 8, 2009)

it is can handle 7 pcie cards but with one solt , no problem with 7x9800gt , OMG


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2009)

I approve of this. This does away with all those crappy x1 and x4 almost nobody uses. x1 devices will run in x16 slots without a hitch but not vice-versa mostly due to power problems.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 8, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Why, is there not enough space on the mobo or something?



If you look on the back of an ATX case there are only seven expansion slots.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh right, that's why. I don't like looking behind my case as the cable management back there's a mess so I hadn't noticed.


----------



## MasonStorm@TechPower (Mar 9, 2009)

*Yes - tri-SLI GTX 280s and a 4th GPU for PhysX!*



Methious said:


> I am so having one of the P6T7 boards. Been looking for a better alternative than the P6T6 and I think I just found it.
> 
> Triple SLI 280's with a dedicated PhysX card should be interesting.
> 
> I was kinda disappointed in Quad SLI with 295's though lot of negative scaling on my rig.



I agree w/you, Methious.  I'm trying out such a rig right now on an ASRock X58 SuperComputer.  No luck as yet, but at least ASRock Tech Support was quick to reply to my request for help.  We'll see how this all turns out.  Note the interesting review (on the Legit Reviews site) of the Cryostasis benchmarking demo...in which they found that SLI + a separate PhysX card performed better than tri-SLI!  Let's hope that tri-SLI plus a 4th GPU for PhysX can finally pwn Crysis, all maxed out on a 30" monitor!  (Shamefully, and w/a most adolescent sense of value, I admit that I will pony up good $$$ for such a solution, if it really works.)


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 9, 2009)

MasonStorm@TechPower said:


> I agree w/you, Methious.  I'm trying out such a rig right now on an ASRock X58 SuperComputer.  No luck as yet, but at least ASRock Tech Support was quick to reply to my request for help.  We'll see how this all turns out.  Note the interesting review (on the Legit Reviews site) of the Cryostasis benchmarking demo...in which they found that SLI + a separate PhysX card performed better than tri-SLI!  Let's hope that tri-SLI plus a 4th GPU for PhysX can finally pwn Crysis, all maxed out on a 30" monitor!  (Shamefully, and w/a most adolescent sense of value, I admit that I will pony up good $$$ for such a solution, if it really works.)



Crysis doesn't use physX. They use proprietary physics in the cryengine 2. 2 GTX285's could max crysis out on thier own.


----------



## PP Mguire (Mar 10, 2009)

I can max Crysis and i only have 4870 Crossfire 

Its not to hard anymore.


----------



## mythnick (Apr 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Would this do it?
> 
> COOLMAX CUQ-1350B 1350W




that is a shityyyyyyyyyyyyyy PSU DDDDDDD


Koolance 1300/1700W Liquid-Cooled Power Supply

this is better gringo!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2009)

mythnick said:


> that is a shityyyyyyyyyyyyyy PSU DDDDDDD
> 
> 
> Koolance 1300/1700W Liquid-Cooled Power Supply
> ...



mmm tasty


----------



## icon1 (May 6, 2009)

if the price is right i'll definitely get this board (no less than $400 i guess ), 2x nf200 chips feels kinda hot though.. should be a kickass board... wonder how it performs in tri-sli+ physX setup


----------



## Studabaker (May 6, 2009)

I recognize the Northbridge chip on this mobo, it's my old Duron 900 from 2001!!


----------



## Moby (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey fella's, you seem to know a thing or two about system boards and I am seeking advice if you might be willing to share some knowledge.  I am considering the P6T7 WS Supercomputer, Asus motherboard for a flight simulator because of its 7 PCIe slots.  One of my dilemma's has been USB ports for all the add on's a flight simulator takes.  Gauges, panels etc.  I will need a monster graphics card and at least three USB cards, maybe four, and want a monster sound card.  Is this the board that might help me? I like the cool master case http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6653 .  And if you wanted the badest ass graphics card for extreme gaming, what would you choose? I want to run three monitors.  One 42" hdmi TV and two 22" touch screens.  I'll also be adding two minimo USB monitors.  Your thoughts?
Thanks 
Moby


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you want, you can make a new thread were its fresh and everyone can see your question. Also please goto userCP and fill in your system specs


----------



## Moby (Oct 24, 2011)

Copy that brandon,  this is a new build from the case up.  I seek advice for the ultimate flight simming machine


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 24, 2011)

Moby said:


> Copy that brandon,  this is a new build from the case up.  I seek advice for the ultimate flight simming machine



Please do, and if you document the build here, that's be fantastic too! Not many flight SIM builds here that I have seen! Exciting!


----------



## Moby (Oct 24, 2011)

Sure thing partner.  I'll post a picture of the basic frame I built


----------

